# Places to walk a dog in Estepona



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello,

My husband and I are planning on moving to Estepona in the summer with our 5 year old pointer. Does anyone know of anywhere we could walk him safely off the lead, he needs a lot of exercise so it would have to be somewhere quite big so we can throw his ball.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sophie H said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and I are planning on moving to Estepona in the summer with our 5 year old pointer. Does anyone know of anywhere we could walk him safely off the lead, he needs a lot of exercise so it would have to be somewhere quite big so we can throw his ball.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback so when we moved to a village near to Estepona four years ago we were faced with the same problem.

Our Little Azor is now five and we have discovered a few walks where he can run free and also mix with other dogs and play.

Suggestions: Parque de los Pedregales
Various out-of-season beaches
Walk by La Laguna beach cambio de sentido
Very nice walk by Rio Aguadelmansa
Various walks in disused marble quarries near MonteMayor Golf Club
Walk around reservoir outside Benahavis
Half-hour drive to Parque de los Nieves, Ronda road.

You probably already know about la procession and the sandfly danger...


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

There is also a park behind Carrifour where there are dogs always off lead with no objections. From the restaurant la gamba towards kepinski is a long stretch of beach where you can go in all seasons with dogs - I have done it for years. Best in early mornings in summer before the sunbathers though.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

boxergirl said:


> There is also a park behind Carrifour where there are dogs always off lead with no objections. From the restaurant la gamba towards kepinski is a long stretch of beach where you can go in all seasons with dogs - I have done it for years. Best in early mornings in summer before the sunbathers though.


That's a good place but a tad restrictive. It's technically prohibito to walk your dogs on any Estepona beach but like many Spanish laws it's cheerfully ignored.

The Ayto is planning two dog parks in Estepona, one in the town itself, the other on a specially set aside area of the beach.

I am however becoming resigned to the fact that promises from the Ayto., whether PSOE or PP controlled, are like my plans to get into shape and fit.....very intangible, extremely vague....


----------

